# Nitric acid near Vancouver



## SpencerJ (Wednesday at 10:56 AM)

Hello all, I recently inherited a large volume of old jewelry ( mostly cheap plated stuff). However I reckon there may be a few prices worth refining and melting down. 

I before I start buying tools and sorting through the pile I want to get my hands on the chemicals as that seems like the hardest part. 

That said, Is anyone in the Vancouver, BC area that has a surplus supply of concentrated Hydrochloric and Nitric acids? 

Would like to get in touch and learn some tips from others experience.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Wednesday at 11:13 AM)

SpencerJ said:


> Hello all, I recently inherited a large volume of old jewelry ( mostly cheap plated stuff). However I reckon there may be a few prices worth refining and melting down.
> 
> I before I start buying tools and sorting through the pile I want to get my hands on the chemicals as that seems like the hardest part.
> 
> ...


There is always the free part we recommend for all.
Read C. M. Hokes book on refining jewelers scrap. Screen Readable Copy of Hoke's Book
Then read the safety section on the forum and then the dealing with waste.
After that is done you are ready to start asking the important questions


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Wednesday at 11:17 AM)

I wouldn't start trying to acquire chemicals until you spend some time studying. This pursuit is not for everyone. There have been many who have spent the time and money buying labware and chemicals prematurely, only to discover they really didn't want to pursue this.

Most people can find HCl at their local hardware or similar stores.

Dave


----------



## SpencerJ (Wednesday at 11:34 AM)

Yggdrasil said:


> There is always the free part we recommend for all.
> Read C. M. Hokes book on refining jewelers scrap. Screen Readable Copy of Hoke's Book
> Then read the safety section on the forum and then the dealing with waste.
> After that is done you are ready to start asking the important questions


Thanks, I’ll give that a read.


----------



## orvi (Wednesday at 1:54 PM)

SpencerJ said:


> Thanks, I’ll give that a read.


Aside of required basic chemistry knowledge, chemicals, beakers etc. And waste treatment knowledge... You also need good protection - as in any form of refining, you will be producing very nasty fumes of nitrogen oxides, chlorine, HCL and so on. You need a place where you can set the fumehood, which sucks these very harmful gasses out, and also space need to be situated in place away from your neighbors or your house to avoid breathing the fumes (even diluted in air) arising from the vent tube of the fumehood.

It could be situated even in the basement or garage, but I strongly advise you to have dedicated "shed" outside the house in a way fumes from the end of the vent hose cannot be "recirculated" back to you. Higher the vent hose the better (better dispersion of fumes into the air). More away from you the better.


----------



## refam (Wednesday at 11:29 PM)

SpencerJ said:


> Hello all, I recently inherited a large volume of old jewelry ( mostly cheap plated stuff). However I reckon there may be a few prices worth refining and melting down.
> 
> I before I start buying tools and sorting through the pile I want to get my hands on the chemicals as that seems like the hardest part.
> 
> ...


I am just across the border, and while I have not looked in Canada, I can get hydrochloric (muratic) acid at just about all the box stores like home depot. So check there and the other hardware place for pool supplies of pool acid. Hardware sales has the good sulfuric acid drain cleaner. I ordered my nitric online.So cannot help you there. Another source for acids might be a radiator shop. They dip more than radiators and check with custom paint and motorcycle shop where they send their frames to get acid dipped. Good vinegar should be easy as should hydrogen peroxide.


----------

